# BBC iPlayer useless?



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Been trying for 10 minutes to get Tivo to play F1 Practice 1. Won't start - just a blank screen. Tried a few other shows - mostly the same. One eventually started but pause button didn't work. Surely that isn't right. Turned Sony blu-ray player on and iPlayer works just fine. Tried Tivo again in case of temporary problem still not working. Watching on Sony.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Playing fine here on iPlayer on TiVo.


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

Same here iplayer not working. No program will start. 

Was just showing off TiVo to some mates before we head out and that happens. Doh.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well I can select and play stuff, just can't control it; ie FF, FEW, Pause, Stop.


----------



## Cableguy1927 (Oct 12, 2010)

Really stupid question. Are you using the FF, RW, Pause and Play buttons?

On the iPlayer app, you use the circular arrow buttons to highlight the bar and move around on it.

It's not very intuitive I know.


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

sorry to upset everybody. but working fine here in essex, on tivo iplayer and BBC online using laptop
happy days.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

F1 practice works fine - great quality pictures.
Sadly no pause , ff or rewind


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Guess it is just down to the usual VM network issues then. Works in some places, not others. I never got On Demand to work - always got the "oversubscribed in your area" errors. Still, watched iPlayer on Sony player perfectly and I must say the colours are so much more vibrant than Tivo.

I did have two recordings going on when iPlayer wouldn't work. Don't know if that is relevant - probably not.


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

geekspeak said:


> Guess it is just down to the usual VM network issues then. Works in some places, not others. I never got On Demand to work - always got the "oversubscribed in your area" errors. Still, watched iPlayer on Sony player perfectly and I must say the colours are so much more vibrant than Tivo.
> 
> I did have two recordings going on when iPlayer wouldn't work. Don't know if that is relevant - probably not.


im in the old telewest/blueyonder area, never had any trouble with tv,broadband or phone.
but we were one of the last areas to get the cable system.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Cableguy1927 said:


> Really stupid question. Are you using the FF, RW, Pause and Play buttons?


Yes.



> On the iPlayer app, you use the circular arrow buttons to highlight the bar and move around on it.


Oh. Okay. 



> It's not very intuitive I know.


Not the word I'd use


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

cwaring said:


> Yes.
> 
> Oh. Okay.
> 
> Not the word I'd use


would be nice to write a bit of software that could use the function keys on my laptops to FF and RW


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Cableguy1927 said:


> On the iPlayer app, you use the circular arrow buttons to highlight the bar and move around on it.
> 
> It's not very intuitive I know.


If there's a "TiVo UI style guide", then the app creators didn''t read it. 

E.g. 

the iplayer app doesn't use standard play/FF/RW controls
the twitter app doesn't use the standard TiVo ouji board for text input


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

MrHoggie said:


> im in the old telewest/blueyonder area, never had any trouble with tv,broadband or phone.
> but we were one of the last areas to get the cable system.


I'm in an ex-NTL area. I could write a book on the faults I have endured.


----------

